# Updates?



## doobs (Jul 10, 2008)

Haven't posted anything in a while. Having a show, so trying to get stuff together for that. Here's some toy camera shots:

Diana +, Ilford HP5+ in Xtol 1:1. Scanned with Epson 4490:











Holga 120N, Kodak Plus-X in Xtol 1:1. Scanned with Epson 4490:














A ton of other stuff is up on my Flickr too, you can check that out until i stop being lazy and post up other stuff.

http://flickr.com/photos/doobzilla/


----------



## terri (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice to see you posting again!     Best of luck with your show.


----------



## doobs (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you terri! I'll try to be more active, haha


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 10, 2008)

I like the round house and bridge a lot


----------



## windrivermaiden (Jul 11, 2008)

ditto. Is that at the train museum in Sacremento? I want to go there someday.


----------

